# Just wanted some opinions/advice



## GhostsInSnow (Oct 20, 2011)

I had three mice, got them at the same time (the end of May) and they lived together in the same cage.
They all got on and were all really friendly and sociable. Last week however, one of them died (not in the cage, we were on the way to the vets when it happened) and since then the other two have been a bit skittish.
Pickle has never been one to climb onto my hand much but she'd always come up for a sniff and let me pick her up. Now she runs off when I open the cage and Hammy (who has always been the first one to come over and climb on me) now also refuses to come to me and they've both nipped my hand this week too.
Just wondered if anyone knew what is was that was causing it because they've really changed.
Is it because they lost one of their cage mates or could it be something else?


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

How are you feeling after this? Because if they sensed you were anxious, it might be how they responded to it. After a couple time of them acting funny towards you, you started to think there was something wrong. Making you MORE anxious. Making the mice more skittish. Animals pick up on things like that, just like a horse knowing its rider's skill, and dogs knowing when you're sad, etc... That's my take on it. I think I saw something posted on this forum about taming them, and the activities you do to build trust. One was watching relaxing tv with your hand in the cage piled with food. You relax, the mice pick up on this and eat the food, you feel better next time, the mice feel better about you, the circle goes on and on, and you're back to the previous relationship.


----------



## Mouse Queen 96 (Jul 11, 2011)

I have been told to leave the dead mouse in there for atleast a half hour afterwords so they can mourn and understand that the other mouse is dead. I myself have never had this happen with trust problems and have lost quite a few mice to old age. I don't know respend time with them to build trust.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I hate to be impolite, but "mourning" is not what will happen if you leave a dead mouse in the cage with its mates. Suffice to say, mice know that the smell of a rotting friend will bring hungry carnivores, disease, and general nastiness, and do their part to clean up the place.

That said, the loss of their friend could well put them out of sorts. If they're being shy, don't chase them around the cage with your hands. Try to bring the cage somewhere you can sit down with it, and leave your hand/arm in the cage while you do something else, keeping an eye that they don't run out. Get them used to you again, without feeling pressured by being someone trying to pick them up.


----------

